# Furry Batman?



## Kender3421 (Sep 27, 2008)

So, I don't know if it's the last few hours of watching Batman the Animated Series, Lego Batman or what but I have this inclination to make a furry version of Batman. So, I am putting it up here for two reasons. The first being is that I want to get some input on if anyone would read the stories or not. The second is that I need help picking species for the characters.

Batman - cat
Joker - Coyote
Harley Quinn - Hyena
Alfred - 
Commisioner Gorden - Bloodhound
Harvey Dent -
Pamela Isley/ Posion Ivy -
Robin -

Any other ideas for characters or anything else is great help.


----------



## Shomti (Sep 27, 2008)

Robin always reminds me of an owl, for some reason. But, considering his name, the best bird for the job would be a robin. The Joker would be interesting as a cat; the Cheshire cat springs to mind.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 27, 2008)

If Batman was a literal bat that might make it _too_ obvious.  After all, Batman's distinguished by his use of gadgets and fighting skills, not any gifted supernatural abilities or "superpowers".  He's also vigilante, occasionally wanted by police himself.

Raccoon?

Then what would you do about the numerous rogues in the Batman canon?  If Batman's not a literal bat, there's no point in Catwoman being a literal feline (remember, they actually did that in one episode).  Catwoman would still need something to rival Batman's own skills (maybe she could be the raccoon).


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 27, 2008)

The joker is definitely more like a hyena.


----------



## Kender3421 (Sep 27, 2008)

Reason I said Harley as a Hyena is because she had a pair of them as pets in the series. I thought that Joker would be more of a canine then anything else, just not sure which one to pick.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm thinkin the joker could be a fox. They're sly little tricksters, while remaining quite charming.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 28, 2008)

Hyenas laugh like hell, as does the Joker.
And Batman can be a fish ^_^


----------



## ScottyDM (Oct 5, 2008)

Why not turn it around and make him Manbat?

Not so silly as you think. If animals are the norm, and you need a "super" something, then are human attributes it?

Scotty


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 6, 2008)

Joker is, without a single doubt in my mind, a coyote. Traditional trickster character. Not exactly good or bad, but screws things up in wonderful ways. 

Maybe a tanuki? They can use their balls as drums, and their scrotums as parachutes. The humor writes itself.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2008)

ScottyDM said:


> Why not turn it around and make him Manbat?


Because Manbat is already one of the established rogues of Batman canon.


----------



## ScottyDM (Oct 6, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Because Manbat is already one of the established rogues of Batman canon.


When did that ever stop, or even slow down, a fan-ficker? Besides it's the concept, not the name, that's important.

Scotty


----------



## Kender3421 (Oct 6, 2008)

Alright, I have Batman, Joker and Harley. What about everyone else?


----------

